# Anyone That Cannot View Post



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

If you are getting IPS error notice sign in as a guest view a topic then a post then click new topic. Then you can sign in and post. You will still get the IPS error notice when you try to post but it will go through. You just have to sign off again to see it .....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I counldn't even post...guess things are getting fixed.


----------

